# rare DWA



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

whats the most rare and hardest DWA to get hold of in the Uk?????

snake?
caiman??
lizard??


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Zhaoermia Mangshanensis Maybe?


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*rare*

i thought a _Heloderma suspectum might have been one of the hardest DWAs to get hold of????_


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Not really, Could pick some up from Hamm easily, I think they go for about a grand over here.... Theres a few people breeding them aswell....


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*hamm*

cool i didnt think they were that easy to get hold of, i cant wait untill i go hamm next year, it going to be really good looking at all the DWAs. lol lol


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I would have to say the bothriechis aurifer (yellow spotted palm pit viper)for now, unless someone goes and tracks a pair down for me?


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*Snake*

I knew it would probably be a snake which is the hardest to get hold of LOL LOL


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Its quite a simple question to answer. Youve just got to look at species that would be covered by DWA, but where only 1 or 2 specimens have ever been found. For example,_ Tropidolaemus huttoni_, a species related to the Waglers Pitviper. Only 2 animals, both of which were juveniles, have ever been found, so if i wanted one, there is next to no chance of me being able to get hold of one, so that species will be one of the rarest and hardest species to get hold of. Im sure there are other species that are similar. Even with Aussie elapids, most species are common enough to have the odd one filter through into america or europe 'accidently'.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

theres several snakes you will rarely ever see, a friend of mine had some calliophis species that you will never see, someone else has B.asper and B.atrox and you dont see them very much either.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

SiUK said:


> theres several snakes you will rarely ever see, a friend of mine had some calliophis species that you will never see, someone else has B.asper and B.atrox and you dont see them very much either.


_Bothrops asper_ and _Bothrops atrox_ are common these days Si, I keep _Bothrops asper_, one of many in the UK, I dont consider it to be anything special or rare. : victory:

Hope you are well by the way, not spoken for a while.

Dave


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

pythondave82 said:


> _Bothrops asper_ and _Bothrops atrox_ are common these days Si, I keep _Bothrops asper_, one of many in the UK, I dont consider it to be anything special or rare. : victory:
> 
> Hope you are well by the way, not spoken for a while.
> 
> Dave


oh cool, I havnt seen many about for sale over here, im good thanks, hope things are ok with you


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Azemiops said:


> Its quite a simple question to answer. Youve just got to look at species that would be covered by DWA, but where only 1 or 2 specimens have ever been found. For example,_ Tropidolaemus huttoni_, a species related to the Waglers Pitviper. Only 2 animals, both of which were juveniles, have ever been found, so if i wanted one, there is next to no chance of me being able to get hold of one, so that species will be one of the rarest and hardest species to get hold of. Im sure there are other species that are similar. Even with Aussie elapids, most species are common enough to have the odd one filter through into america or europe 'accidently'.


There's also a Rattler found in Mexico.... Well they found a dead one and not seen any since..... LOL
Apart from the Aussie ones and the 'Extinct' ones, I'd call Zhaoermia Mangshanensis as well...... I don't believe anyone in the UK has any....
And it's rare in what it does..... It's the only viper/adder that can spit venom..... Very neat, and it is one of the most beautiful species IMO.... It looks paint shopped..... LOL


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

CB Zhaoermia are offered at the european shows, at Hamm in March we were offered 6 for 1600 euros each or 3000 euros a pair.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Azemiops said:


> CB Zhaoermia are offered at the european shows, at Hamm in March we were offered 6 for 1600 euros each or 3000 euros a pair.


I mirror that, I've seen them at Houten and Hamm, not on every table, but they are there.

But you need plenty of money.

Dave


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi all,
I think you will find Zhaoermia is now Protobothrops mangshanensis.
Cheers,
Brian.


----------

